# Stolen Tristar Horsebox



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (22 September 2015)

My lorry was stolen overnight from Goring in Oxfordshire  reg is V726HEB its a red Leyland daf 45 with a TriStar aluminium body with red sticks. URN 155 date 22.09.15 
Its on facebook groups , theres an alert on the reg plate and i Will add a pic asap but please spread the word - some one has it somewhere..


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (22 September 2015)




----------



## fatpiggy (22 September 2015)

Pigs.  Had you been out with over the weekend by any chance?


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (22 September 2015)

Yes we go out every weekend  Why?


----------



## fatpiggy (23 September 2015)

Because I'm willing to bet they clocked your box at a show/event and could have a bit of a peek inside if like most people you left the ramp down, then simply followed you home.  You were probably quite lucky they didn't take your tack as well to be honest.  My horsey dentist had a brand new wagon, cost an absolute bomb.  He took his family competing at a show, its first trip out, and the lorry was stolen that night. Police weren't interested (funny, if someone stole £100K from a bank I think their attitude might be different) and simply told him to claim on the insurance.  Unfortunately I expect yours is already either in two pieces and/or a different colour. Probably on its way somewhere on a car ferry.  Next time I would think about fitting a tracking device      Thieving barstewards, I hope their bits drop off.;


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (23 September 2015)

I'm sure they could have seen it & yes the ramp stays down but everything else is kept locked up, its a fairly basic box based on the noble cattle truck so i didnt think it would be a target  it had an immobiliser which must have been bypassed  
still at least after they cut/destroyed 5 fences & let the horses out we did manage to get our boys back ok & in one bit


----------



## asmp (23 September 2015)

Not that I've seen it but what does it say on the front above the cab?


----------



## fatpiggy (23 September 2015)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			I'm sure they could have seen it & yes the ramp stays down but everything else is kept locked up, its a fairly basic box based on the noble cattle truck so i didnt think it would be a target  it had an immobiliser which must have been bypassed  
still at least after they cut/destroyed 5 fences & let the horses out we did manage to get our boys back ok & in one bit
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, they were certainly determined.  Unfortunately if something is sellable, then it will be worth stealing.  It wouldn't surprise me if it doesn't turn up cunningly disguised at the next Appleby event.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (24 September 2015)

it says HORSES above the cab, The problem is that there are so many that look similar to mine out there but i would know ours in a heartbeat, even stripped.. I would pay a substantial cash reward to get it back in any state, absolutely no questions asked..


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (24 September 2015)

Chassis just been found burnt out on ridgeway only 5 miles away  heartbroken  still desperately looking for the container


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 September 2015)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			Chassis just been found burnt out on ridgeway only 5 miles away  heartbroken  still desperately looking for the container 

Click to expand...

Oh no


----------



## MotherOfChickens (24 September 2015)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			Chassis just been found burnt out on ridgeway only 5 miles away  heartbroken  still desperately looking for the container 

Click to expand...

I am so sorry, what lowlifes.


----------



## crabbymare (24 September 2015)

very sorry to hear that I hope the police are doing something and looking for it so you have a chance to get the container back


----------



## fatpiggy (25 September 2015)

Bummer, but at least it has turned up and you can process the insurance claim now.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (25 September 2015)

so here is all i have left  utterly devastated


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (25 September 2015)

But the container is still out there, so many ways we could identify it even if it has been stripped & painted so please note the distinctive shape of the luton, windows , door & tack locker and keep your eyes open- any info gratefully received in total confidence and cash reward no questions asked to retrieve it..


----------



## MyBoyChe (25 September 2015)

How heartbreaking for you.  Absolute bar stewards!!  On a serious note, because I genuinely dont know, why would anyone bother.  They have had to lift the container off, put it on something else to move it and presumably now, will have to permanently fit it to another chassis.  That cant be that cost effective can it, why go to the bother and risk of stealing one.  Surely you could start from scratch and achieve a similar result for not much more?  I know there is a market in used bodies but hopefully this one is now too hot to handle, at least it should be without again spending loads to make it unrecognisable.


----------



## be positive (25 September 2015)

If they had the right chassis it would have been a simple job for someone that knows what they are doing to lift the body off, prop it up, drive the old chassis out and new one under it, drop into place, do up bolts, a quick respray and job done, certainly cost effective if it is the way you operate benefiting  from other peoples hard work, rather than going out and earning money honestly.

I hope the OP can get it back but feel it is highly unlikely as I guess they knew exactly what they wanted, were set up to do the swap and had a customer ready with the cash.


----------



## MyBoyChe (26 September 2015)

BP, scarily easy then, for those who know a bit about lorries.  As you say, for those who have no morals, a nice way to make a living


----------



## miss_c (26 September 2015)

So sorry OP.  Thoughts are with you.


----------



## npage123 (26 September 2015)

How awful for you OP.  Looks like the work of career criminals to me.  I they don't get caught this time round, then hopefully the day will come sooner rather than later where they take it one step too far and get the punishment they deserve.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 September 2015)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			My lorry was stolen overnight from Goring in Oxfordshire  reg is V726HEB its a red Leyland daf 45 with a TriStar aluminium body with red sticks. URN 155 date 22.09.15 
Its on facebook groups , theres an alert on the reg plate and i Will add a pic asap but please spread the word - some one has it somewhere..
		
Click to expand...

How awful,  is there a postcode on the roof to aid police from the air???


I will keep an eye out  on it down here 

 thieving bastwards.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 September 2015)

Op that's so awful .
Lorries represent more than money they are dreams and fun and hopes for your horses .
Have a huge hug from me .


----------



## fatpiggy (29 September 2015)

MyBoyChe said:



			BP, scarily easy then, for those who know a bit about lorries.  As you say, for those who have no morals, a nice way to make a living 

Click to expand...

Fills the gap when the weather isn't suitable to be tarmac-ing driveways probably.


----------



## fatpiggy (29 September 2015)

You would have thought the chassis was the more valuable part but I suppose it is traceable through the VIN number whereas the box isn't.   Have the police been of any use OP?  Fingerprints and so on?


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (29 September 2015)

fatpiggy said:



			You would have thought the chassis was the more valuable part but I suppose it is traceable through the VIN number whereas the box isn't.   Have the police been of any use OP?  Fingerprints and so on?
		
Click to expand...

 I am actually insulted that they destroyed the chassis  it was a restored to superb condition very late FA model from 2000 V reg, it had 7 tyres (6 & spare) less than a year old, new batteries, wheel bearings/brake pipes  & 3 weeks ago passed its plate with no advisories- i've not even had the bill yet for the pre-plate service  and then to add insult to injury, they piled up all my stuff from the container in the cab before they set fire to it  we were salvaging my farrier kit, scissors, spurs, kettle, cutlery etc from the ashes  

In fairness the police have been very proactive, some (left behind) evidence was recovered that has gone for finger printing & thanks to the very attentive locals we have had leads/sightings being followed up... Just got to keep sharing to keep this unique distinctive container too hot to handle..


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (2 October 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			Op that's so awful .
Lorries represent more than money they are dreams and fun and hopes for your horses .
Have a huge hug from me .
		
Click to expand...

That post made me cry as it sums up exactly how I feel, thanks for the virtual hug  x


----------



## brighteyes (3 October 2015)

I'm so sorry Dex. I can't imagine the devastation and sadness you feel. There are no limits to the horribleness I wish upon the culprits. I'll keep an eye open for the body, but expect Ireland and the continent is where it is bound.


----------



## Mariposa (3 October 2015)

I am so so sorry OP. I will keep an eye out for the container - I'm so sorry. This is a bit of a wakeup call, I too have a Tristar and it has an immobilizer and is kept in a locked yard, but clearly that's not enough. Utter b&stards.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (7 October 2015)

UPDATE this morning,the container has been spotted (by someone who knew the truck well) in the Thames valley with sticks repainted blue but on a presently unknown chassis, Please can everyone keep looking and let me or Thames Valley police know on 101 quoting URN755 07/10/15.

Cash Reward waiting for the recovery of my desperately missed container, no questions asked.


----------



## fatpiggy (7 October 2015)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			UPDATE this morning,the container has been spotted (by someone who knew the truck well) in the Thames valley with sticks repainted blue but on a presently unknown chassis, Please can everyone keep looking and let me or Thames Valley police know on 101 quoting URN755 07/10/15.

Cash Reward waiting for the recovery of my desperately missed container, no questions asked.
		
Click to expand...


Wow, someone had sharp eyes!  Hope you get it back - a small victory at least.


----------



## milliepops (9 October 2015)

I see in H&H news that Karen Bassett's Tristar box has been stolen  Is there something special about them?
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/horsebox-stolen-stainforth-doncaster-512966

Hope you get news soon DDD, I only just got my first lorry and I can't imagine the heartbreak and anger you must be feeling


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (13 October 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			How awful,  is there a postcode on the roof to aid police from the air???


I will keep an eye out  on it down here 

 thieving bastwards.
		
Click to expand...

We were told by police to never put your postcode on the roof as all thieves have to do is sit on a motorway bridge and with one glance they know exactly where you are! it was marked in other ways that could not be removed.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (13 October 2015)

milliepops said:



			I see in H&H news that Karen Bassett's Tristar box has been stolen  Is there something special about them?
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/horsebox-stolen-stainforth-doncaster-512966

Hope you get news soon DDD, I only just got my first lorry and I can't imagine the heartbreak and anger you must be feeling 

Click to expand...

I am so sorry  she is going through the same shock & misery that we are- i mean how low can you go? you'd think a funeral director should be safe from the disrespect that was shown to us 
I truely believe Tristar build superb boxes. I think our two were taken because they are so well made that the containers are strong enough to survive some rough & ready chassis transplant conditions  i'd have another over any of the fancy brands even if i won the lottery!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 October 2015)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			We were told by police to never put your postcode on the roof as all thieves have to do is sit on a motorway bridge and with one glance they know exactly where you are! it was marked in other ways that could not be removed.
		
Click to expand...


What are the chances of would be thieves sitting on the bridge at the very time I drive under it????

I would take the risk if it meant the police would find it from the air more easily, as all vehicle roofs look the same from 30 ft up.

 I remember when it first came out and someone reported their trailer just been stolen, so police sent the helicopter up.  It found the stolen trailer and followed it with unsuspecting thieves to a farm where they found another 6 trailer stolen. The ground crew were called and arrest made and 6 owner's got their trailers back.  I have postcodes on my horsebox and caravan and would not have it any other way.

 Strange when Horse watch tell you to do it 

https://www.avonandsomerset.police.uk/media/52018/crime-prevention.pdf

http://www.warwickshire-horsewatch.co.uk/downloads/Crime_Prevention_Advice_for_Horse_Owners.pdf


----------



## OWLIE185 (26 October 2015)

Yes always Postcode the roof.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (11 November 2015)

I never meant it wasnt marked, just not with the full postcode, sorry just trying to help prevent someone else going through the misery that we did..




HGA-12 said:



			What are the chances of would be thieves sitting on the bridge at the very time I drive under it????

I would take the risk if it meant the police would find it from the air more easily, as all vehicle roofs look the same from 30 ft up.

 I remember when it first came out and someone reported their trailer just been stolen, so police sent the helicopter up.  It found the stolen trailer and followed it with unsuspecting thieves to a farm where they found another 6 trailer stolen. The ground crew were called and arrest made and 6 owner's got their trailers back.  I have postcodes on my horsebox and caravan and would not have it any other way.

 Strange when Horse watch tell you to do it 

https://www.avonandsomerset.police.uk/media/52018/crime-prevention.pdf

http://www.warwickshire-horsewatch.co.uk/downloads/Crime_Prevention_Advice_for_Horse_Owners.pdf

Click to expand...


----------



## popsdosh (12 November 2015)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			I never meant it wasnt marked, just not with the full postcode, sorry just trying to help prevent someone else going through the misery that we did..
		
Click to expand...

Exactly why use your postcode! Anything unique will do and not help the thieves know where you are.
Its the first place a determined thief will look anyhow ,and it does not take long to spray it over. If they want it they will have it


----------

